# Sensi-Seed VS Nirvana



## STW (Dec 24, 2008)

While looking for Northern Lights I see that Nirvana has this strain for $30 (10 seeds) and Sensi has them for $120!.....Is there that much diff. between qualities? They both seem to be good suppliers. 

Thanks


----------



## Metro (Dec 25, 2008)

Here is a Northern Lights Pure Indica from Nirvana. After 2 weeks of cure, it blows people away! Not a Daytime smoke. Well worth the price from Nirvana. I can't wait until is about 2 months cured. I managed 3 oz. from one plant that was 27 inches tall, under a 600w lamp, growing along side 2 Master Kush plants.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 25, 2008)

I always thought NL was a sativa?

Learnt something new today.


----------



## STW (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Metro...I assume then, you wouldn't spend the $120. I am looking for a kick back strain...seems like N.L. will fit my needs......Nice yield too!!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 29, 2008)

NL should be a pure Indy. I have seen alot of people lately with Nirvana NL that looks Sat. dominant. I have a feeling something may have gone wrong in there last batch, like a male with undesirable genetics was left in there.


----------

